# Where's the best place to buy a Euramobil ?



## kayg

Hello everyone!
I'm SOOOOOOoooo fed up looking through magazines and websites for a motorhome I thought I'd ask you lot where you all bought your Euramobils from or if you could recommend a dealer.
We'd like ideally an A class 810 as the layout looks like it would suit us best. We need a fixed rear bed + garage underneath, mid dinette and drop down bed, not too many miles (40k max) and all for a budget of under £30k. Is this do-able, if so where????!!!!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## hannah29

we have that van except with twin singles at the rear. we bought it privately through e bay and paid 27k for a 2000 van with about 40k on the clock. so yes it is possible....it took us a while to find it though. you could try calling elite at banbury as they sometimes have a few in and will keep an eye open for you if you ask. in my opinion the best place to look is in germany on the secondhand website www.mobile.de but that depends on how you feel about importing.
hannah


----------



## kayg

*Buying a Euramobil*

We thought about importing but don't know the ins and outs of how to go about it. Is it still possible to save money that way?


----------



## jackc

HI Mobile.de as stated above.
Keep an eye out and the right one will come. Private sellers usually have them well speced up. Beware of ex hire units usually very basic no passenger door is a give away.
Good few on it at present a 2001(new type) for €40k (£32K) at present bit odd as almost €5-10k below any equivalent. I bought mine off Mobile.de no problem.
If you van wait till September or end of season so you can can bargain hard and possibly would have a wider choice.
Never pay asking price. A doddle to import.Irish laws/.Duty's similar as UK.


----------



## pandalf

I set my heart on a Euramobil and decided to import one as I believed there would be savings. To be fair, I had already lived in Germany before and had already imported vehicles from there, so I was not so worried about this as many others would understandably be.

We located a Euramobil main dealer at Geldern, which is just across the German border near Venlo. So it was only about 3-4 hours drive from Calais. The company is called Gelderland-Mobile and this is their URL:

http://www.gelderland-mobile.de/

They were absolutely great and made things very easy for me. I wasn't in A Class territory and went for the Profila coachbuilt. The dealer rents motorhomes out and sells them at the end of each season. We paid 35,000 Euros for a five month old Profila that had an uprated engine and a bunch of valuable extras like awning, Heki and bike rack. We reckon we saved the best part of 10,000 Eros for a vehicle that was as good as new.

The choice of a Euramobil was spot on and we remain avid enthusiasts of the marque 18 months on. I would not hesitate to recommend Gelderland-Mobile to anyone who is interested in importing a Euramobil.


----------



## Rapide561

*Euramobil*

Hi

My only "concern" at importing would be the exchange rate at present.

Just over a year ago, your £30,000 would have bought you approx €45,000. Today, you are looking at €37,500 aprox.

Germany is, logically the place to go, but I have seen Euramobil for sale at Oaktree Motorhomes in Mansfield from time to time. I suppose it is like anything else, just keep looking.

Hope you find what you are looking for soon.

Russell


----------



## pandalf

Yes, Russell. That is a very fair point. I guess I was lucky, by buying in late 2006 when the exchange rate was more favorable. Although I still reckon there would be a saving in buying in Germany, the benefit is no longer as great. And anyone importing must accept the fact that they will be getting a vehcile aimed at the continental market. That means left hand drive, German sockets for electrical items and no oven. Those things have never bothered us at all. In fact, I can never understand the Btitish obsession with having huge ovens big enough to roast a couple of turkeys and which must weigh half a tonne! But we all have different tastes I guess.


----------



## kayg

Thanks everybody!
Now I'm even more confused and am swinging back towards a Hymer 644G just because there's more of them out there. As well as that, I don't know if it would be better to go for an older model for around £15k as we're bound to not buy the right thing first off. HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## artona

Hi Kayg

I can put you in touch with a chap who has got a fantastic Lazydaze for sale.

Its an 01 model, it has everything an 810 has and more, its a foot longer and yes it is heavier. Its a petrol RV returning about 11mpg but has an LPG conversion returning the equivalent to 19mpg.

The price would leave you with many thousands of pounds to purchase the extra fuel but when you bear in mind the 810 will only give you about 4 or 5 miles per gallon more and that diesel is now almost 50p per gallon more expensive it could be the more spacious, better equipped RV is actually cheaper to run

stew


----------



## kayg

Thanks Stew but an RV really would be too big a beast for us engine-wise.
If I had my way (and lots more money) I'd have a Concorde but there we are!


----------



## artona

Hi

_Thanks Stew but an RV really would be too big a beast for us engine-wise._

What puts you off having the bigger engine Kay?

stew


----------



## kayg

Stew,
I don't know really, the husband says we don't want anything bigger than 2.5 or 2.8l engine so I guess its something to do with fuel consumption/costs. originally we were looking at Devon Diamond conversions but sensibly decided that 2 adults and a child can't live in one of those!


----------



## Alan23

We researched long and hard including going to Germany to look at vans and in the end bought in the UK via Autotrader a 2000 810HB similar to what you describe recently for less than your budget. 
At that point there were two for sale in the UK and one Near Hamburg all for an asking price of about 25k but those were all we found in six months of looking.
We are very pleased with it and on a run from London to the North Coast of Scotland and back got 23 mpg driving at 100-110 kph. Delighted with the van, lots of payload, lots of space and drives well. We saw a lot of German registered Euramobil vans on that trip which suggests people keep them rather than selling them on (they were too old to be hire vans).
Alan


----------



## HarleyDave

We got our 810 from Elite in Banbury in May this year.

'06 plate, 27,000 miles RHD, Hab Air Con, Passenger and Drivers doors, tow bar, TV, DVD, etc etc

£42,000

We love it

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kayg

Thanks HarleyDave but we picked up a Hymer B594 yesterday. Its in near perfect condition inside and out despite being 15 years old.


----------



## HarleyDave

Great !!

Hope you enjoy it as much as we do our Eura

Cheers

Dave


----------

